# Fry Marble!



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

http://postimg.org/image/atwh3dw6t/

Just for you to have an idea. Head shot with a 15mm fry marble!

Does some damage? 

No fancy set up, Guava Natural with 0.05" latex 25-20mm tapered with a light deer pouch. About 280fps.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Now you gotta eat him  
What is a fry marble ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

WoodPigeon said:


> Now you gotta eat him
> What is a fry marble ?



View attachment 73853


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

http://www.instructables.com/id/Fried-Marbles/






Cheers ... Charles


----------



## carlojay.catacutan (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi! New to slingshooting here. I've made my own slingshot out of pvc few days ago.
And I just wanna ask and know about something.

1.What does Over the top and Thru the fork mean?

2. I'm a bit confuse on using the style "Holding fork and palm facing downward", can I use the method "Holding fork on right hand facing left"? Is it accurate and proper?

3. How to aim properly? (Confused because I'm not really sure how to hold the fork properly)

Thanks for the response!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

carlojay.catacutan said:


> Hi! New to slingshooting here. I've made my own slingshot out of pvc few days ago.
> And I just wanna ask and know about something.
> 
> 1.What does Over the top and Thru the fork mean?
> ...


Please post your questions in the Newbie Question Forum. These do not contribute to this thread.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

No shot


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice whoops haha


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Dec 18, 2013)

*I found about 300 fried marbles at an Estate sale. Bought them for $3. Bought them to shoot in my slingshots.*

* Fried Marbles explode on contact even on small animals like a Ground Squirrel or a Field Mouse.*

*They are like shrapnel when you shoot something like a snake..**.*

*I have lots of clear marbles I'll bake for critter shooting. Thanks Charles. *


----------

